# How likely is it that Charlotte Dujardin competes at the WEG?



## Rider12 (30 June 2017)

Talking about the 2018 one that is. Interested to hear people's thoughts. I understand she has a few up and coming horses?


----------



## eventer and proud (4 July 2017)

Her name enough can get her anywhere. Personally I can't stand her but sure she will get selected


----------



## ahml100 (5 July 2017)

eventer and proud said:



			Her name enough can get her anywhere. Personally I can't stand her but sure she will get selected
		
Click to expand...

Just a word of caution you have mentioned previously that you might have work experience at Carl Hesters yard, therefore though you might feel that way towards his riding partner I would be careful voicing that you can't stand her on a public forum.


----------



## {97702} (6 July 2017)

Ummm 100% likely unless something unforeseen happens?  Just a tip from an HR professional.... don't slag off a previous employer/work experience source on a public forum, it is likely to come back and bite you....


----------



## Rider12 (6 July 2017)

Why can't you stand her? From all accounts she is fantastic and humble. 

But you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 July 2017)

eventer and proud said:



			Her name enough can get her anywhere. Personally I can't stand her but sure she will get selected
		
Click to expand...

not the fact that she's quite good at riding?


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 July 2017)

eventer and proud said:



			Her name enough can get her anywhere. Personally I can't stand her but sure she will get selected
		
Click to expand...

If you can't stand her, then why apply to do work experience at her yard?


----------



## Goldenstar (7 July 2017)

eventer and proud said:



			Her name enough can get her anywhere. Personally I can't stand her but sure she will get selected
		
Click to expand...

You really do need to get a grip and think about what you are posting .


----------



## Goldenstar (7 July 2017)

I think it will be pretty much 100 % unless the wheels fall off all her GP horses .


----------



## albeg (8 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			not the fact that she's quite good at riding?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't be that. Her name is magic 
	
	
		
		
	


	







Goldenstar said:



			I think it will be pretty much 100 % unless the wheels fall off all her GP horses .
		
Click to expand...

She could get one of these. I'm sure it'd do dressage too...[video]https://www.facebook.com/rodeozone1/videos/1046471462155337/[/video]


I agree with previous posters, it's quite likely she'll be there unless something happens.


----------



## 007Equestrian (31 July 2017)

Sure her name will help catch the judge's attention on a young horse no one has heard of before. Judges probably don't want to be the one to give CDJ a 5 also.

However she has built that name through breaking countless world records and all in all being very talented. So I'll let her get away with being a celeb, at least she's earned it unlike countless reality TV 'celebs' haha  Just hoping and praying I never have to compete against her haha


----------



## blitznbobs (29 August 2017)

007Equestrian said:



			Sure her name will help catch the judge's attention on a young horse no one has heard of before. Judges probably don't want to be the one to give CDJ a 5 also.

However she has built that name through breaking countless world records and all in all being very talented. So I'll let her get away with being a celeb, at least she's earned it unlike countless reality TV 'celebs' haha  Just hoping and praying I never have to compete against her haha
		
Click to expand...

Really? I fantasise about competing against the big names... you can't lose- of miracles of miracles you beat them - how good would that feel and if you don't beat them well it's not like anyone would be surprised or critical !


----------



## milliepops (30 August 2017)

blitznbobs said:



			Really? I fantasise about competing against the big names... you can't lose- of miracles of miracles you beat them - how good would that feel and if you don't beat them well it's not like anyone would be surprised or critical !
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit intimidating in the warm up   Can't escape her forever if you compete in Gloucestershire!  I tend to forget how to ride until she disappears off to do her test  
Anyone who does BE will be accustomed to having 'names' in their sections, somehow it feels a bit more pressured at BD, not sure why... :confused3:


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 August 2017)

blitznbobs said:



			Really? I fantasise about competing against the big names... you can't lose- of miracles of miracles you beat them - how good would that feel and if you don't beat them well it's not like anyone would be surprised or critical !
		
Click to expand...

That's what I felt, too. Back when I was competing affiliated in the 80s, it was all open classes. The internationals could start at Elementary, I think, with their young horses. It was great mixing it with them. I never was going to beat any of them, but I came very close once.


----------



## Sleighfarer (1 September 2017)

As far as I know she doesn't have any GP horses, but seems to have lots of young horses, some of whom are hovering near the top level. When I went to the Nationals last year she was riding in a lot of classes. If I remember rightly she had 11 horses there, at all levels. I enjoyed watching her warm them up. She rode each one with the same concentration and focus.

I hope she is on the team. She is a competitor through and through and won't choke in a big competition. If I were selecting and it was a choice between Charlotte on a 72% horse and an unknown rider on a 73% horse, I'd chose her every time.  She is a 'name', but there's a reason for that. 

I think it's a shame that people carp about her after all she's done for British dressage, and dressage generally. I've no idea what she is like as a person, but I can't see that it much matters as I'm not married to her or expecting to be her friend.


----------



## oldie48 (17 September 2017)

Sleighfarer said:



			As far as I know she doesn't have any GP horses, but seems to have lots of young horses, some of whom are hovering near the top level. When I went to the Nationals last year she was riding in a lot of classes. If I remember rightly she had 11 horses there, at all levels. I enjoyed watching her warm them up. She rode each one with the same concentration and focus.

I hope she is on the team. She is a competitor through and through and won't choke in a big competition. If I were selecting and it was a choice between Charlotte on a 72% horse and an unknown rider on a 73% horse, I'd chose her every time.  She is a 'name', but there's a reason for that. 

I think it's a shame that people carp about her after all she's done for British dressage, and dressage generally. I've no idea what she is like as a person, but I can't see that it much matters as I'm not married to her or expecting to be her friend.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, surely ATM she doesn't have a GP horse, Freestyle is looking very good, won the inter 1 with a v good score (watched the test) and took second and third to boot, won the inter 2 with Hawtins Delicato but not a huge score, so I'd reckon on Freestyle being her next big winner but probably not ready for WEG 2018 but who knows? She's very talented as a rider and does nothing but good for the sport. I'm doing a yard visit soon and looking forward to it very much.


----------



## claret09 (17 September 2017)

freestyle went beautifully (I was also sat watching) way ahead of everything else. I don't know what she is like personally but I do like the way a whole range of different horses go for her. she clearly works very hard and is dedicated. even today the young horses went really well for her and the judges really rated them


----------



## Sleighfarer (18 September 2017)

claret09 said:



			freestyle went beautifully (I was also sat watching) way ahead of everything else. I don't know what she is like personally but I do like the way a whole range of different horses go for her. she clearly works very hard and is dedicated. even today the young horses went really well for her and the judges really rated them
		
Click to expand...

I was there for that, too, and was so impressed with the freestyle. She makes me laugh because all the other riders flash a smile at the judges in the Audis as they come in, but Charlotte sort of smiles without actually looking at them so she doesn't lose any vital nano-seconds of concentration.

Carl's commentary was great yesterday. He was saying how part of Charlotte's success is that she knows what sort of horse suits her and always goes for the hot, sharp types. He said her horses, at whatever level, were always in front of the leg. He also said she had as many insecurities as anybody else and liked him to be there even if she was riding an elementary. Ekitof, the one she won the Advanced Medium on, was the most difficult horse they'd ever had in the yard and they hadn't been convinced he would stay in the arena, never mind win the class.


----------



## oldie48 (21 September 2017)

There's an informative article in today's H&H. The ride on Hawtin's Delicato (and Ekitof) is due to pass to Carl therefore MSJ Freestyle is the horse she will be aiming at GP (along with others of course) but she's only 8 so it's v unlikely she will go to WEG next year.


----------



## oldie48 (3 October 2017)

Heard on radio 4 this morning (how cool to hear CDJ on radio news) Freestyle is aimed at WEG 2018.


----------



## milliepops (3 October 2017)

oldie48 said:



			Heard on radio 4 this morning (how cool to hear CDJ on radio news) Freestyle is aimed at WEG 2018.
		
Click to expand...

I was mucking out while it was on, agree - how things have changed !


----------



## HeroMaggie (17 October 2017)

Just to jump onto this thread - is anyone thinking about actually going to WEG 2018? 

I noticed some tickets have been released and just being curious about logistics of getting there?  We have been thinking about America next year and now I'm wondering about somehow integrating WEG into a holiday..


----------



## hobo (17 October 2017)

Hero I have already booked my tickets for the eventing and have also booked our hotel. It is easy to intergrate WEG in to a holiday . WEG 2010 we mixed WEG with the Dairy Expo. I will pm you later when I have more time to give you some tips you sometimes have to think outside the box.


----------



## HeroMaggie (17 October 2017)

hobo said:



			Hero I have already booked my tickets for the eventing and have also booked our hotel. It is easy to intergrate WEG in to a holiday . WEG 2010 we mixed WEG with the Dairy Expo. I will pm you later when I have more time to give you some tips you sometimes have to think outside the box.
		
Click to expand...

hobo - that would be excellent if you get a minute.  Thanks very much


----------



## Rider12 (28 October 2017)

Sorry if it seemed like i was Carping, i was just curious! I admire her a ton and she has truly turned the tables of our sport. From what i have heard too, she hates fame and just wants to ride her horses..... which is an awesome mentality to have!


----------

